# New Jersey State Fair Wine Competition



## JohnT (May 5, 2017)

Folks. A number of years back, I described just how horrible the amateur wine competition was at the NJ state fair. 

I guess that enough people complained so a few years ago they enlisted the help of the AWS. In short, the AWS is now running the show. 

Imagine that? Having the wine competition at the fair ran by people that actually know a thing or two about wine!!! 

My plan is to enter. I also encourage other NJ winemakers to also enter. Let's show some support for a good decision!

Here is a link to the entry forms. I believe that deadline for entry is 7/11 and the judging is on 8/5. Entries consist of two 750ml bottles and each entry costs just $10.

I gonna box up a bunch and hand deliver them, so NO FREIGHT!!!!

www.njsfcahh.com


----------



## joeswine (May 5, 2017)

Sounds like a plan to me I'm in.


----------

